

Submit security vulnerabilities anonymously without fear of repercussion - sinamehr
http://www.grayhood.io/

======
hackguru
It would be even better if the money would go to exposer through bit coins or
something that is not easily traceable. There is probably tax complications
that needs to be sorted out.

